# gpu core clock problem



## davidmajdi (Sep 24, 2018)

i don't know why my grafic dont use power.  the game go low fps after 2 minutes.




you can see grafic activy is 100 % but gpu is 214 mhz !!!
( in back ground furmark is going 720 p test)
my grafic card is asus rx460 2gb oc and gpu normal should be about 1090 mhz. 
my psu is coolermaster 550 with intel 7500 and asus z170 pro gaming.

it happen some monthe ago and not fixed . i still looking for reason


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Do you live in a place that's extremely hot


----------



## Candor (Sep 25, 2018)

I would try the following...

Uninstall any overclocking software like MSI Afterburner etc as they conflict with Global Wattman.

Reboot computer into Safe Mode and use Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) to uninstall AMD Radeon Drivers.

Reboot computer into Normal Mode.

Install AMD Radeon Drivers.

Reboot and test.


----------



## kastriot (Sep 25, 2018)

Also you can try card in 2nd PCI-e slot if ^^^^^ doesn't help


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Have you saved any profiles in Radeon Settings?
Temp seems fine as does Memory speed, it's only the core speed that is reduced.
Core speed should be 1224
Memory speed 1750


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 25, 2018)

something definitely hookie with your gpu on the desktop alone your gpu core clock should be reading 300MHz not 214MHz I'd have to say that somewhere somehow some setting has become borked  I'd defo do the DDU and reinstall the driver


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> something definitely hookie with your gpu on the desktop alone your gpu core clock should be reading 300MHz not 214MHz I'd have to say that somewhere somehow some setting has become borked  I'd defo do the DDU and reinstall the driver


214MHz is the minimum state for that GPU.


----------



## davidmajdi (Sep 25, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Do you live in a place that's extremely hot


----------



## Candor (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't think it's a power problem at all.


----------



## davidmajdi (Sep 25, 2018)

Candor said:


> I would try the following...
> 
> Uninstall any overclocking software like MSI Afterburner etc as they conflict with Global Wattman.
> 
> ...


i do it completly as you say but still Fluctuate gpu core clock and voltage. i think its about using power . i realy confused


----------



## Candor (Sep 25, 2018)

What do you mean by fluctuating clocks and voltage. That sounds like normal behavior to me.

We can't really help you unless you give us more details than this vague statement.


----------



## PerfectWave (Sep 25, 2018)

game is in windowed mode?


----------



## davidmajdi (Sep 25, 2018)

see i run disshonerd 2 . the fps in first minutte is about 60 but after that it go low about 16 . before  played dishonerd 2 very good and with no problem. 
also when i played my power fan make a good sound it means power suply work but now there is no its not work highly


----------



## kastriot (Sep 25, 2018)

So maybe it's PSU issue or even mobo not able to deliver 60-75W through pci-e.

1) Try another PSU
2) Try gpu in another rig.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Try running that game with lower settings, possibly the 2Gb Vram isn't enough to cope with any in game updates they may have done


----------



## davidmajdi (Sep 25, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Try running that game with lower settings, possibly the 2Gb Vram isn't enough to cope with any in game updates they may have done


i done it last year with high quality value


----------



## Candor (Sep 25, 2018)

I would consider a fresh install of Windows at this point. Something might be borked.

This would eliminate any software related issue. If that doesn't improve anything, that would narrow it down to a hardware problem.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 25, 2018)

davidmajdi said:


> you can see grafic activy is 100 % but gpu is 214 mhz !!!
> (* in back ground furmark is going 720 p test*)
> my grafic card is asus rx460 2gb oc and gpu normal should be about 1090 mhz.
> my psu is coolermaster 550 with intel 7500 and asus z170 pro gaming.
> ...



I'm pretty certian that running FurMark will cause your card to do just this in order to protect your VRM's...is it happening when you do NOT run FurMark?


----------



## PerfectWave (Sep 25, 2018)

do you use 3d party for overclock? happen to me when using trixx or msafterburner. using radeon control panel was usless


----------



## davidmajdi (Sep 25, 2018)

PerfectWave said:


> do you use 3d party for overclock? happen to me when using trixx or msafterburner. using radeon control panel was usless


i install after burner and see gpu voltag is 0


----------



## PerfectWave (Sep 25, 2018)

when using afterburner or trixx everything fu cked up badly and even if i try to set new clock speed it didnt change. remove all these 3d party overclock program and use only radeon setting and it will be fine


----------



## davidmajdi (Sep 25, 2018)

PerfectWave said:


> when using afterburner or trixx everything fu cked up badly and even if i try to set new clock speed it didnt change. remove all these 3d party overclock program and use only radeon setting and it will be fine


i think i had miss understanding.  i install this after you say . i had no any kind this software on my pc


----------



## coonbro (Sep 25, 2018)

looks to me that under that vddc  your card is not ''boosting'' to max bios set volts   [.8438 idle voltage  to  1.15 load voltage ]    I would think to hold its full load stable clocking  [bios set ]   it should be around   1.xxx maybe say  1.15v  

 I don't know much about a 460   but there is a idle volt that's low   and then when the card gets a load   it ''boosts to the max bios setting   ssay to 1.15   and maybe why your gpu-z looks so erratic   under load  

like a guy said above test the card in another computer 

I was looking for a review site with gpu-z   shots to show this    not even techpowerup  and its there own software ,,,lol.....


if you had installed a newer driver   may try to do a clean uninstall of it and reinstall or just try a older one       that 18.9.2 is a latest driver and could have a bug that in turn may cause this  ?

with that I would install a know working older driver and retest things


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 26, 2018)

your screen shot shows you running AMD Crimson 16.6 why are you running such an old driver you need to be running one of the Adrenalin versions the latest of which 18.9.2  or if you prefer to stick to an WHQL version then Adrenalin Edition 18.5.1 you can get either from here 

https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/radeon-400-series/radeon-rx-400-series/radeon-rx-460


----------



## davidmajdi (Sep 26, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> your screen shot shows you running AMD Crimson 16.6 why are you running such an old driver you need to be running one of the Adrenalin versions the latest of which 18.9.2  or if you prefer to stick to an WHQL version then Adrenalin Edition 18.5.1 you can get either from here
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/radeon-400-series/radeon-rx-400-series/radeon-rx-460


i try all versions



coonbro said:


> looks to me that under that vddc  your card is not ''boosting'' to max bios set volts   [.8438 idle voltage  to  1.15 load voltage ]    I would think to hold its full load stable clocking  [bios set ]   it should be around   1.xxx maybe say  1.15v
> 
> I don't know much about a 460   but there is a idle volt that's low   and then when the card gets a load   it ''boosts to the max bios setting   ssay to 1.15   and maybe why your gpu-z looks so erratic   under load
> 
> ...


tnx my friend for your explaining. i try all driver version and uninstalling drivers by ddu in safe mode  but problem dont solve. i tst psu and it hasnt problem. i almost pretty sure its my grafuc card problem .


----------



## coonbro (Sep 26, 2018)

I see stuff like this   is why I figured in the driver along with that wattman tool ?

[I fixed the problem today]  that's how I fixed my amd issues   sad thing is as long as I used no higher the 13.12 driver with mine [7850]  it worked great   and a fine card series
https://community.amd.com/thread/208177

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-3316237/core-memory-clock-stuck-300-mhz.html

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/824283-rx580-stays-at-300mhz-at-all-times/

I just recall that when the rx cards came out there were a few things  with them  and older cards   ...

thing is   even uninstalling the driver  you don't really know if any leftover config. files are left over  and kick back in when you do a fresh reinstall of a driver .     may need to figure out what they are and dig them out and delete manually yourself   .

I ran in to this with evga per x   once


----------



## zozaino (Nov 4, 2018)

There is two "work-arounds" for this bug; one is disable "hardware acceleration" in your Web Browser. Otherwise flashing a modified BIOS the ONLY way to solve this permanently albeit is kinda bad because it will basically mean that your GPU will be lock in "performance" almost all the time, increasing the temps and power usage. 











Clean Master Facebook Lite Mathway


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2018)

zozaino said:


> There is two "work-arounds" for this bug; one is disable "hardware acceleration" in your Web Browser. Otherwise flashing a modified BIOS the ONLY way to solve this permanently albeit is kinda bad because it will basically mean that your GPU will be lock in "performance" almost all the time, increasing the temps and power usage.



Only flash under the direction of card maker, otherwise Bricking will occur.

He should contact card maker.

Also he can change gpu thermal compound.


----------

